# Need hogs will travel



## decoydog (May 12, 2009)

Everyone , Our church has a wild game dinner in February and we would like to have wild boar on the menu. Any Ideas where we can get some? We would be open to anything. Hunting them if someone can help with where, or even buying from a game farm if you know of one that sells them. We figure well need about 3 or 4 smaller hogs. Call me if you have any Ideas on this. Maybe even a quick trip to Georgia or some other southern state if you know of a reputable out fitter or a land owner that needs some shot. we would also be up for helping to trap some.
Mark
989-450-9146


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

Florida,chappy's in lake Okachobe.When I was there this past spring it was 100.00 for the hunt and 100.00 per pig no limit.


----------



## FredBearYooper (Oct 5, 2009)

Come on down to Fort Stewart, GA...they are everywhere!!


----------



## cabledad (Dec 8, 2010)

The NRA's American hunter I just got has a pretty good article on the state of wild hogs in the US.Kind of an up date. Merry Christmas Chuck


----------



## cabledad (Dec 8, 2010)

The NRA's American hunter I just got has a pretty good article on the state of wild hogs in the US.Kind of an up date. Merry Christmas Chuck


----------



## Hackman (Aug 13, 2008)

Put your time and try to shoot a coyote in Michigan. Save money not traveling, help rid predator, and just as sly.


----------



## decoydog (May 12, 2009)

Yep yots are fun but i dobt much fun on a wild game menu


----------



## heartsticker (Jan 9, 2006)

Do you have access to land for pig hunting in Georgia? I have been trying to take my daughter hunting a pig, a promise from the all A honer role. Any help would be appreciated....

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

